# MECA 2X- Red River Sound-off Trail IV Durant, OK June 16th



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/6-16-12OK.jpg
Great turn out at the last one with a total of 18 SQ cars!


Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

A link or a better pic? That is really fuzzy and hard to read


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

> A link or a better pic? That is really fuzzy and hard to read


Fixed! Didn't realize it was that bad.


-- Sent from my TouchPad using Communities


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I will be going... Who else is planning on being there?


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm planning on being there.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Post 'em up!


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I scored a 63 but took first place lol


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish I could have gone but I plan to be there next year. What class were you in em?


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm in master class


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

I also took first in Modified Street with a 68.5. I tried a few new things with T/A to help with my sub to midbass transition. Score improved in that area but had to finish the rest of my T/A on the drive there...

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm gonna take some time and rethink my whole system... Not sure what I will do at this point


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

First in modified, phat car, SQ best of show. Score 78.


----------

